# Cohousing on Canary Islands?



## Elli1978 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello!

Expat to Canary Islands for living on Gran Canaria is a dream of me. I would like to realize this together with new friends and found a cohousing, housing cooperative or ecovillage.
Is there someone who also want to expat to Canary Islands, but not alone?

Greetings
Elli


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Elli1978 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Expat to Canary Islands for living on Gran Canaria is a dream of me. I would like to realize this together with new friends and found a cohousing, housing cooperative or ecovillage.
> Is there someone who also want to expat to Canary Islands, but not alone?
> ...


Hi there Elli,

Not my cuppa tea really , but I wish you good luck and welcome to the forum.

Regards, Dave


----------



## Denise Sinclair (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Elle, sounds good to me, I might consier moving in the next couple of years, would consider something like this. Hope everything works out or you. Denise


----------



## Elli1978 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello Denise!

I found a very interesting project from people who plan a cohousing or ecovillage for living/expat to Gran Canaria, Canary Islands with friends. But I can't post a link? I try:

www . canary-cohousing . org

or

www . canary-ecovillage . org

Does anyone know other projects like this?
Or are here more people interesting in above project?

Greetings,
Elli


----------



## tamounah (Mar 8, 2010)

*co housing in spain*



Elli1978 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Expat to Canary Islands for living on Gran Canaria is a dream of me. I would like to realize this together with new friends and found a cohousing, housing cooperative or ecovillage.
> Is there someone who also want to expat to Canary Islands, but not alone?
> ...


For over 25 years I lived in Holland in a couhousing system. Some r friends some are more than nneighbours.
When I retire I would like to get older in the south of Europe.
So I am looking for people with the same dream....

Canary Islands sounds fine.


All I can do is rent. So not buy....

Great Idea, Ellieace:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tamounah said:


> For over 25 years I lived in Holland in a couhousing system. Some r friends some are more than nneighbours.
> When I retire I would like to get older in the south of Europe.
> So I am looking for people with the same dream....
> 
> ...


The post is from September 2008


----------

